
GitHub and It's Monopoly on Open Source - jeena
https://jeena.net/github-monopoly
======
ocdtrekkie
As much as the new Microsoft seems to be likely a good steward of GitHub for a
while, the author is right that all centralized services inevitably become
anti-user. In the case of GitHub, and the likelihood of it soliciting more
contributions combined with the fact that the output, a Git repo, is fairly
easy to move elsewhere, perhaps there's value in using it for now, because the
contributions made on it in the meantime will still be valuable once you move
off of it later?

I would really love to see maybe someone figure out how to mesh ActivityPub
with a Git site, so that I can open and discuss issues on an independently
hosted Git without having to create an account for that specific project. Most
of the time if I have something to offer up but would have to register an
account on their self-hosted GitLab, I don't really bother, to be honest.

